# Not well, I'm sick



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh, crap!
Is it a flu/cold/migrane? Get some help!
Don't suck it up, call for backup and lay down!
Hugs hugs hugs!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry to hear you are feeling so poorly. You must rest! and if you don't get better soon, I would go to the Doc. Do you have a fever?


----------



## vthorse (Apr 25, 2012)

I suffer from chronic migraines, so I feel your pain.

On the other hand, if it's not the flu, get checked out. The one time I had migraines day after day turned out to be meningitis. Hold your hands out straight in front of you. Are they even? If not, get checked! (nurse told me that was one way of checking to see if problem other than migraine)


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I have chronic migraine as well not a fun thing! I agree with the others I'd go get checked
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't do this alone!! You need some real TLC! Migraines are horrid.. I hope it leaves you soon. My mom gets them a LOT, and I get them when I'm tired lately..

Hugs


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Sending you a soft hug and healing thoughts. 
(I know I don't like being touched when I have nausea.)

Sounds like what happened to me when I got food poisoning. Terrible headache, sick, and cramps for days.
Please get yourself checked out if you aren't getting better very soon.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

i as well, get migraines. they suck! a few at home remedies, ice pack placed where the pain is the worst & pepermint oil on the temples. You can find pure pepermint oil where you would get candy & baking supplies. I know it sounds weird, but it does really help!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Saddlebag.... checking back to see if you are on the mend.


----------

